# Most useless thread ever!



## buckfiddy (Mar 4, 2013)

Got something useless to say and don't know where to say it? Say it right here!

Did ya'll know a weeble will wobble but won't fall down?


----------



## TDale (Mar 4, 2013)

The sixth sheik's sixth sheep is sick.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

If it is 0 degrees tonight and twice as cold tomorrow night, how cold will it be tomorrow night.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

CLICK HERE


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If it is 0 degrees tonight and twice as cold tomorrow night, how cold will it be tomorrow night.


Minus 0


turtlebug said:


> CLICK HERE



No way.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> CLICK HERE



NO!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

You left out your attachment turtlebug.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2013)

No one trusteth golden hair pale woman in picture mirror with dead beast arrowed in hiney.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You left out your attachment turtlebug.



No I didn't.  

You just keep on clicking "here".


----------



## 280bst (Mar 4, 2013)

Turtlebug that was pretty useless you got me


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> No one trusteth golden hair pale woman in picture mirror with dead beast arrowed in hiney.



Woman actually had salmonella food poisoning and had been hurling from the stand all day. 

Woman beyond pale.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> You just keep on clicking "here".



I have about broke my clicker and I still cant get that attachment to show up. I been wanting a new computer, this means I NEED one now.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

280bst said:


> Turtlebug that was pretty useless you got me



Yeah, my name and the word useless are used in conjunction with each other quite often.  




This is a fun thread.    



How long can it stay fun before "Kang Strang" and his necklace'o duck charms shows up?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, my name and the word useless are used in conjunction with each other quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is stuck over in the sayings thread for a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



I would have expected better from you. You are not on vacation yet.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 4, 2013)

If a chicken and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half, how long would it take a grasshopper with a wooden leg to kick all the seeds out of a dill pickle?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> If a chicken and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half, how long would it take a grasshopper with a wooden leg to kick all the seeds out of a dill pickle?



That is one of those trick questions aint it? You not gonna get me on that one, nosiree, much to smart for that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

Would that be a whole dill pickle or on of them spears?


----------



## kracker (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> If a chicken and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half, how long would it take a grasshopper with a wooden leg to kick all the seeds out of a dill pickle?





Are we talkin one of them cholesterol free Egg Beater thingymabobs or real eggs?  


Brown or white? 


Free range or hormone pumped?


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> CLICK HERE




That's just plain wrong......  . 

Good one. But wrong!


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 4, 2013)

If a chicken with red ears lays brown eggs and the ones with white ears lay white eggs..... What colors eggs does a mule lay?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 4, 2013)

If I am useless,just how uselessess am I


----------



## BBD (Mar 4, 2013)

Obama... 




Thats pretty useless... Right?


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 4, 2013)

Can you be abroad and never go overseas??


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 4, 2013)

I really... really... really like tacos.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

I need to potty.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone know what time it is?


----------



## Pop (Mar 4, 2013)

Where oh where are you tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Anyone know what time it is?



It is exactly one hour later in Georgia than it is here. So set your clock.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Can you be abroad and never go overseas??



Do you serve raw oysters with your cold beer?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I need to potty.



Define: potty


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> CLICK HERE



You got me.

Click here.


----------



## BBD (Mar 4, 2013)

I need a million dollars


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Define: potty



I never really know? It's always a surprise.


----------



## Pop (Mar 4, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by T.P.  
Anyone know what time it is?
It is exactly one hour later in Georgia than it is here. So set your clock.


If it's past 2 then it's 2 late


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

BBD said:


> I need a million dollars



How would you like that in large bills or a money order.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Define: potty



You laying a trap?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is exactly one hour later in Georgia than it is here. So set your clock.



Ok....What time is it there?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> CLICK HERE








How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Ok....What time is it there?



He's in kentucky. It's more like "what era is it there?"


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Ok....What time is it there?



Now or when you asked the first time?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 4, 2013)

Weird Georgia people singing and dancing!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now or when you asked the first time?



80% off top quality composite decking. Sounds like a deal!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 80% off top quality composite decking. Sounds like a deal!



It's about time they put it on sale.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It's about time they put it on sale.



Thanks for the time.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Thanks for the time.



That was a while back.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Anyone know what time it is?



Its Break Time here!


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?



Ask Sire! She will tell you!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, my name and the word useless are used in conjunction with each other quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I'm hearin' from you is "I want a beva video in this thread"


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

Them Flarduh guys shoot everything they see.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

They dont have a lot of time to hunt.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

We need statewide qdmc, or qwdi, or whatever it is.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> All I'm hearin' from you is "I want a beva video in this thread"



Pleeeese not Strang.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> All I'm hearin' from you is "I want a beva video in this thread"


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> CLICK HERE



I got like 19 tabs open now and I still can't seem to get this link to work!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

Where are you?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pleeeese not Strang.



KyDawg loves him some J Beva!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

I know I'm lost now Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> KyDawg loves him some J Beva!!!!



Dont you need to be working on you necklace tonight?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont you need to be working on you necklace tonight?



I done killed all tha ducks I can for today, gotta stay outa trouble with dem poleece


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

Who ever started this thread should be banned.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

Got me a new 64 count box of crayons this afternoon(with built in sharpener right on the box), yeah, I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I know I'm lost now Jeff.



Not all who wander are lost!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I done killed all tha ducks I can for today, gotta stay outa trouble with dem poleece



Some snow gooses would look good on there. You can kill about 3000 of them a day up here for like 11 months out of the year.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Got me a new 64 count box of crayons this afternoon(with built in sharpener right on the box), yeah, I'm pretty stoked!


The green ones taste the best 


KyDawg said:


> Some snow gooses would look good on there. You can kill about 3000 of them a day up here for like 11 months out of the year.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

Wife said if I did not turn this thing off I would the most useless man in Kentucky. Think I better go.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wife said if I did not turn this thing off I would the most useless man in Kentucky. Think I better go.



According to Mrs. Buckfiddy I'm most the useless man in Georgia. She's still not over me using her pork ribs for squatch bait.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 4, 2013)

Remember that country song where the woman is out every night cheating on her husband. She comes home with midnight oil all over her. That's gross.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Swede (Mar 4, 2013)

Tbug is a man


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 4, 2013)

Swede said:


> Tbug is a man



Ohhh no you didn't!!!  The wrath that is about to come down on you I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy!


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 4, 2013)

UHH-OHH...are poots lumpy?


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 4, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


>



You can't ask a Ford to do a Chevy's job.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If it is 0 degrees tonight and twice as cold tomorrow night, how cold will it be tomorrow night.



Negative 32 degrees


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 4, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> If a chicken and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half, how long would it take a grasshopper with a wooden leg to kick all the seeds out of a dill pickle?



Not enough info here. We need the wind speed and direction!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 5, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I really... really... really like tacos.



Not as much as I do...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2013)

Yellow in the front, brown in the back.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Mar 5, 2013)

Why do they call it a driveway when you park your car on it...and a parkway were your drive a car?

Where does the white go when the snow melts?

I like chocolate milk.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> CLICK HERE


 yep, had to click on it, couldnt help myself.


Artfuldodger said:


> If a chicken and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half, how long would it take a grasshopper with a wooden leg to kick all the seeds out of a dill pickle?


Thats easy for you to say.


kracker said:


>


One of the best ever



T.P. said:


> Anyone know what time it is?


Drankin time??



T.P. said:


> Ok....What time is it there?


Drankin time



buckfiddy said:


> You can't ask a Ford to do a Chevy's job.



Thats right

MUSTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








King Mud


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

somebody say "Beva"?








and MUSTARD?


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> CLICK HERE



How "deep" does that sink hole go?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> somebody say "Beva"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beva has been BOO'd


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Beva is a punk


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Beva is a punk



The Beva goin to get you!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Beva has been BOO'd





mudracing101 said:


> Beva is a punk


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ya'll have gone and ruint a completely useless thread.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Ya'll have gone and ruint a completely useless thread.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> CLICK HERE




The ending was almost as amazing as this!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


>









Sargent said:


> The ending was almost as amazing as this!



Sarg is in da house.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Sarg is in da house.



No No:No No:No No:


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

I like badgers.....................................they tickle.....


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Purple butterflies sugar sticks


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Orange kangaroos on a sundae


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

Who made this screen so big and how come?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2013)

Swede said:


> Tbug is a man



Swede wishes he were....


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

hey......i'm da kang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> I like badgers.....................................they tickle.....



Don't confuse bagdas w/ bevas!


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Don't confuse bagdas w/ bevas!



Crickett


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey......i'm da kang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nevermind..................

Tbug


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 5, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I really... really... really like tacos.



Chili today, hot tamale.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Ravioli


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pizza.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Swede wishes he were....





Crickett said:


> Don't confuse bagdas w/ bevas!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm surrounded by cups of urine.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm surrounded by cups of urine.



Careful...those are NOT shot glasses!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Careful...those are NOT shot glasses!



Busted


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

I can't believe tha "Beva" got booed .....it wasn't his fault he was late..................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Swede wishes he were....


 Oh snap



rydert said:


> hey......i'm da kang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wrong again.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pizza.



Zaxbys











Why is the pages so dog on big


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Busted


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


>



I'll see your Aston Martin sports car & raise you an Aston Martin stroller!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'll see your Aston Martin sports car & raise you an Aston Martin stroller!


$3000 stroller


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


>



Bet that cop car couldnt hang with the farm truck, not off the line anyway


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> $3000 stroller





I think you should send 1 to lilD!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

Cold Kentucky rain.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sweet mountain air


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

Beer time.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 5, 2013)

This "Beva" ya'll speak of and are posting pics of...who is that? Is she Ellen Degeneres's new girl friend?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

Drinken now.


----------



## David Parker (Mar 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cold Kentucky rain.



What are you running to ... or from?

Was it yesterday, or the day beforuuuuuroar.....!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2013)

Cats....

Too many.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

Chinese resturant


----------



## David Parker (Mar 5, 2013)

duk sos soisos?

tranlated :  Would you like orange or black packets?


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Its kinda odd...I like chinese food but don't like cats.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

David Parker said:


> What are you running to ... or from?
> 
> Was it yesterday, or the day beforuuuuuroar.....!!!



Yes, yes and maybe.


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

What is buckfiddy .......$1.50?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

It's a long way to Harlan.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


Yep, CCL....


----------



## comallard (Mar 5, 2013)

How do you know this is the most usless thread ever?


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there anything that is really useless?...............


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> What is buckfiddy .......$1.50?



You figured out my screen name! I was at a poker game one night and a couple of guys got to talking about 50 Cent. I said if I were a rapper I'd go by $1.50. They all laughed and said I should spell it like that. So now all my poker buddies call me buckfiddy.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 5, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Its kinda odd...I like chinese food but don't like cats.




Moo Goo Gai Kitty?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> Is there anything that is really useless?...............



My ex-husband.


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> You figured out my screen name! I was at a poker game one night and a couple of guys got to talking about 50 Cent. I said if I were a rapper I'd go by $1.50. They all laughed and said I should spell it like that. So now all my poker buddies call me buckfiddy.



I'm smart like dat.........


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

U is a rappa. Buckfiddy


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My ex-husband.



Ouch!......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

Kmckinnie is having a party down in Tallahasse this weekend. Heard he was going to have free Gulf shrimp, Apalachicola oysters and all the beer you could drink, plus a guided big foot hunt over near lake Iamonia and everyboday on this thread was invited. Sure is nice of him. I am in.


----------



## comallard (Mar 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> Is there anything that is really useless?...............



Depends? Maybe?


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

I am in......seems like an alright feller .....even if he is from Flo-rida .....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2013)

comallard said:


> Depends? Maybe?



My Depends are life savers! No more roadside gas stations for me!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Kmckinnie is having a party down in Tallahasse this weekend. Heard he was going to have free Gulf shrimp, Apalachicola oysters and all the beer you could drink, plus a guided big foot hunt over near lake Iamonia and everyboday on this thread was invited. Sure is nice of him. I am in.





rydert said:


> I am in......seems like an alright feller .....even if he is from Flo-rida .....



I'm in too!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 5, 2013)

Who pooted?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Who pooted?


Which time? This place is like a wind mill.


----------



## comallard (Mar 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My Depends are life savers! No more roadside gas stations for me!



How much time do you save?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2013)

comallard said:


> How much time do you save?



About 10 minutes for me on an 8hr trip. But 6-7hrs when you put them on the wife and kids.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

I think those ducks on his necklace are probably getting knda ripe about now and that is what he is smelling.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Kmckinnie is having a party down in Tallahasse this weekend. Heard he was going to have free Gulf shrimp, Apalachicola oysters and all the beer you could drink, plus a guided big foot hunt over near lake Iamonia and everyboday on this thread was invited. Sure is nice of him. I am in.



Its in Quitman Co. Ga. & we will be looking in the backwater around lake eufaula. A few creeks in our area feed it with some bigfootie looken woods if ya know what your looken at. The shrimp & oysters are appetizers, stuffed flounder or grouper with cheese grits & hushpuppy (we are outa the hushkittys) Break fast. Home made bigfoot sausage servered with scambled eggs. Backpacks will be provided with pottedmeat crackers & redbulls to drink while scouting.limited to the first 2


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> its in quitman co. Ga. & we will be looking in the backwater around lake eufaula. A few creeks in our area feed it with some bigfootie looken woods if ya know what your looken at. The shrimp & oysters are appetizers, stuffed flounder or grouper with cheese grits & hushpuppy (we are outa the hushkittys) break fast. Home made bigfoot sausage servered with scambled eggs. Backpacks will be provided with pottedmeat crackers & redbulls to drink while scouting.limited to the first 250



fify


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Kmckinnie is having a party down in Tallahasse this weekend. Heard he was going to have free Gulf shrimp, Apalachicola oysters and all the beer you could drink, plus a guided big foot hunt over near lake Iamonia and everyboday on this thread was invited. Sure is nice of him. I am in.



Dawg on your way down how about swinging by and picking me up?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

Ky thats a nice house you have, nice pic in your advatar.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Dawg on your way down how about swinging by and picking me up?



Bring stun guns.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Dawg one your way down how about swinging by and picking me up?



I got you Buck. I am thinking about chartering on of them trailway buses with a professional driver. That way I could pick up 60 or 70 other people on here too. I still want to go to Lake Iamonia though. I have caught Bluegill out of that lake that you can cut the lips off of and make dog collars.


----------



## comallard (Mar 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> About 10 minutes for me on an 8hr trip. But 6-7hrs when you put them on the wife and kids.



We save an hour and a half by eating the french fries and skittles between the seats.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

$1.50ty theres a friendly poka game there on Sun. Can't chew or smoke in da room but anything else goes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

They drained the lake not long ago. It has water now but thats because of this rain.


----------



## comallard (Mar 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> They drained the lake not long ago. It has water now but thats because of this rain.



How's the fishin'?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got you Buck. I am thinking about chartering on of them trailway buses with a professional driver. That way I could pick up 60 or 70 other people on here too. I still want to go to Lake Iamonia though. I have caught Bluegill out of that lake that you can cut the lips off of and make dog collars.



I'll cut a 110 canepoles and get two 5 gallon buckets of worms.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Which time? This place is like a wind mill.


I'm not sure when it was exactly, what time is it now?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

comallard said:


> How's the fishin'?



Beats worken The ocklocknee river is full and the catfishen we heard is great. We would go but we think we would catch more than we want to clean.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm not sure when it was exactly, what time is it now?



Up here or down there?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

I dished it just now....... hold your breath


----------



## comallard (Mar 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Beats worken The ocklocknee river is full and the catfishen we heard is great. We would go but we think we would catch more than we want to clean.



Sounds like catchin' not fishin'?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

Hay yall, just think... O never mind.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> They drained the lake not long ago. It has water now but thats because of this rain.



Seems like it used to go dry every 10 years or so, but when it came back the fishing was better than ever. It did hold the biggest bluegill I have ever seen.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

comallard said:


> Sounds like catchin' not fishin'?



coolers full sometime andwe ain't smart enough to stop.


----------



## comallard (Mar 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> coolers full sometime andwe ain't smart enough to stop.



Ain't nuthin' a little hot grease won't cure!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Hay yall, just think... O never mind.



It's your party, we will do whatever you say. Just seem like to me that guest should have a little more input on the enertaiment. After all we are buying the gas and buying out of state bigfoot license.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It's your party, we will do whatever you say. Just seem like to me that guest should have a little more input on the enertaiment. After all we are buying the gas and buying out of state bigfoot license.



How much is a out of state bigfoot license?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

This bigfoots are in state you'll need ina state licences (big game tags)


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

1.50ty


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

This thread may be more useless than that


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Up here or down there?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

We will probably have to pay for our own hotel room too. Aint no way I am sleeping on a bus with 70 people.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

I like Bacon.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2013)

Pigs make bacon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2013)

Show me the bacon.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2013)

Pigs make footballs also.


----------



## klfutrelle (Mar 6, 2013)

Born with aids, cured, but traces of aids left=???


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


> Born with aids, cured, but traces of aids left=???



Pigs got aids before and after they're cured? No more pig for me!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 6, 2013)

Nerds


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2013)

Nerdie


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

How do pigs stitch them footballs up with hooves? ......


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Its in Quitman Co. Ga. & we will be looking in the backwater around lake eufaula. A few creeks in our area feed it with some bigfootie looken woods if ya know what your looken at. The shrimp & oysters are appetizers, stuffed flounder or grouper with cheese grits & hushpuppy (we are outa the hushkittys) Break fast. Home made bigfoot sausage servered with scambled eggs. Backpacks will be provided with pottedmeat crackers & redbulls to drink while scouting.limited to the first 2



I'm 10 minutes from Quitman.    















What are we doing again?


----------



## David Parker (Mar 6, 2013)

OOh Ahh Alpha beta's OOh Ahh


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> How do pigs stitch them footballs up with hooves? ......



With special pig needles.


----------



## Pop (Mar 6, 2013)

Dead pig for supper. Bacon and side eat 
Yuk


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm 10 minutes from Quitman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shooting pigs with arrows(anywhere) and lookin for a size 20ty shoe track.... Having a great time.... Cooken out! playing uno
I tell true stories around a camp fire after dark.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey bug;
You do not have to ride the short bus with Kyd. & company.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey bug;
> You do not have to ride the short bus with Kyd. & company.



   


Good, I'll gas up my micro-short bus and head over by myself.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

Pop said:


> Dead pig for supper. Bacon and side eat
> Yuk



Zaxby's boneless wings.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2013)

Backstap, homegrow buttabean,rice & backstrap gravey. cat heads (biskets)


----------



## Crickett (Mar 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Nerdie



Wonka


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2013)

Wonkie


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Wonkie



I'm not sure wether to say "Sasquatch" or "Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory".


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good, I'll gas up my micro-short bus and head over by myself.



I am the tour guide on this booddoggle. I make the rules on transportation, lodging, activities and beverages in transit.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

This thread is going down hill.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This thread is going down hill.



A Kentucky hill or a Georgia hill?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am the tour guide on this booddoggle. I make the rules on transportation, lodging, activities and beverages in transit.



Sad


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

I did a search for 'most useless thread ever'.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

QUOTE=turtlebug;7676674]Sad


[/QUOTE]

You have not seen the beverage list yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> A Kentucky hill or a Georgia hill?



Hills in Kentucky ar up hill both ways.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2013)

And covered with 6' of snow.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I did a search for 'most useless thread ever'.



Well what did it say?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

What should I wear to km's party? I was thinking abour Bell Bottoms and Tye dye.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

You don't have to dress-up, you can wear casual.
Beware: before you come, Google" A night at the hunting camp" Filmed on location.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

I like Smoked mullet too.


----------



## comallard (Mar 7, 2013)

Too or to or two?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

Toooooooooooooooo Much


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2013)

comallard said:


> Too or to or two?



Please don't confuse folks on here. And Puuleeeze don't get into the whole they're, there, their deal.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

There trying two confuse me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

Which end do you lite, I just mite want to moke one.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

The end with the gizzard in it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Which end do you lite, I just mite want to moke one.



Moke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 7, 2013)

I stepped on a land mine barefooted











It wasn't steaming but it wasn't cold either












From my heel to my toes it flowed








My guts almost throwed








It was sticky and clinging









The rank smell was unbelieving









To the bathroom I one legged hopped





Weak knees, weak gut, I wasn't going to stop








Then I trip over the bed in which it was curling







At that point I started hurling


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Moke 'em if you got 'em!



I can get'em, how long do you letem dry.


----------



## comallard (Mar 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Please don't confuse folks on here. And Puuleeeze don't get into the whole they're, there, their deal.



What are you talking about?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I can get'em, how long do you letem dry.



No drying time required, light 'em with a torch, they'll eventually catch on.



comallard said:


> What are you talking about?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I can get'em, how long do you letem dry.



Until they are dry.


----------



## comallard (Mar 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Until they are dry.



What if they're are still wet?


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 7, 2013)

Something in the house smells like coconuts...I  can't find it to save my life.


----------



## comallard (Mar 7, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Something in the house smells like coconuts...I  can't find it to save my life.



Think it might me coconuts?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

comallard said:


> What if they're are still wet?



Put a dry rub on them.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 7, 2013)

comallard said:


> Think it might me coconuts?



No, I ate a bad coconut in 97. Ain't bought one since.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone ever moke coconuts?


----------



## comallard (Mar 7, 2013)

Why do we spring forword and fall backwords? And then if you do the wrong on at the wrong time, you get tardy?


----------



## comallard (Mar 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Anyone ever moke coconuts?



Yep. Thrice!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

Good, I got sum fo sail.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

Yall need to get back on topic.


----------



## comallard (Mar 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Good, I got sum fo sail.



Don't need none, got thrice I told you! You want mo?


----------



## comallard (Mar 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall need to get back on topic.



When did it get off? What were we talkin' 'bout?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

We where talken about how to use less.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> We where talken about how to use less.



I use less common sense than most.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

I still have my first hoola hoop.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I still have my first hoola hoop.



Can you still hoola?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

No, I use it for playing beer pong.


----------



## comallard (Mar 7, 2013)

Beer pong? Now this is completely off subject!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

comallard said:


> Beer pong? Now this is completely off subject!



Yeah but it is getting late.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 7, 2013)

I always lost when I played beer pong. Didn't seem to mind though.


----------



## comallard (Mar 7, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I always lost when I played beer pong. Didn't seem to mind though.



Who won if you didn't?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2013)

I used to play beer pong when I was older.


----------



## comallard (Mar 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I used to play beer pong when I was older.



Who drank the beer when you were youngerr?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2013)

I wa the designated drinker for myself back then.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2013)

This thread has got useless.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2013)

Who done changed the time on my phone?


----------



## comallard (Mar 10, 2013)

Trying to figure that one out my self


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This thread has got useless.



It pains me to see how useless my useless thread has become.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2013)

What time is it? Yesterday, like all the other days, I went to bed at 9pm. Tonight should I have gotten in the bed at 8pm or wait until 10pm?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What time is it? Yesterday, like all the other days, I went to bed at 9pm. Tonight should I have gotten in the bed at 8pm or wait until 10pm?



Up here or down there?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Up here or down there?



Not sure, what time is it up there?


----------



## Swede (Mar 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Swede wishes he were....



That was plain mean and awesome at the same time


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not sure, what time is it up there?



Now or the first time you ask me?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now or the first time you ask me?



I guess it depends if your time got moved forwards or backwards? Since you're n a different time zone and all.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I guess it depends if your time got moved forwards or backwards? Since you're n a different time zone and all.



We are on northeast southwest Pacific daylight wasting time here.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 11, 2013)

We are southwest. northeast central eastern time and its 6:44 or abouts pm here. I think the sun is setting, not sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

What time do you have now T.P.?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 12, 2013)

I have very little time.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What time do you have now T.P.?



What time is it now? Or when you asked me before?


----------



## maxwell42583 (Mar 12, 2013)

Time to go black panther hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What time is it now? Or when you asked me before?



 Got me


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Got me



I knew eventually I'd catch you at your own game. I've been waiting weeks for this.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I knew eventually I'd catch you at your own game. I've been waiting weeks for this.



You would make a good bigfeet catcher.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You would make a good bigfeet catcher.



I need someone to learn me the basics of bigfeet catchin before I go toe to toe with a half man, half gorilla, half ape, hairy wood-knockin beast in the middle of the pitch black darkness. I won't lie, the thought frightens me.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I need someone to learn me the basics of bigfeet catchin before I go toe to toe with a half man, half gorilla, half ape, hairy wood-knockin beast in the middle of the pitch black darkness. I won't lie, the thought frightens me.



Well all you really need to do is memorize all the info in the bigfoot thread and you will be an expert. The only post I would skip over is dem by that bitterroot guy.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well all you really need to do is memorize all the info in the bigfoot thread and you will be an expert. The only post I would skip over is dem by that bitterroot guy.



I've been spending every chance I get reading past and present bigfeets threads, I'm no where near on the level some of you guys are. Some of y'all blow me away with the wealth of knowledge that abounds in these threads.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've been spending every chance I get reading past and present bigfeets threads, I'm no where near on the level some of you guys are. Some of y'all blow me away with the wealth of knowledge that abounds in these threads.



Well it did take a lot of years and a lot of wear and tear and belittlement.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 13, 2013)

T. P.
I'll take you under my wing. We'll scout new worlds around us. We will find them. Ky, Ive been looken for him sence I was a little boy. My mama always said I had a wild side.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw a sparrow today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw a sparrow today.



I hope he was sitten on big foots shoulder.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw a sparrow today.



There's a dead fox on Gornto Road, near Millpond that has been there for two weeks, in the middle of the road. 

You can STILL tell it's a fox.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 13, 2013)

Does it smell yet? Is the hide still good?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Does it smell yet? Is the hide still good?



I dunno.  

Windows rolled up going about 40mph. 

He still has that  look on his face though. 

Albeit a smashed  look.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Windows rolled up going about 40mph.
> 
> ...



Maybe he is just sleeping.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

An old truck just went out the road by my house.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

I need to wash my britches.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Both pair?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Both pair?



What you mean both pair?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

I guess I should have said "I need to wash my britch".


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Pie = 3.14


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

That old truck came back by headed toward town.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That old truck came back by headed toward town.



Bet he was goin' to get some company. Suns getting low and it's gonna be cold tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Bet he was goin' to get some company. Suns getting low and it's gonna be cold tonight.



He was going awful slow in that 68 ford with Robertson county Tennesse tags on it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He was going awful slow in that 68 ford with Robertson county Tennesse tags on it.



This time of day he probably too drunk to go any faster. Specially being from Tennessee.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Speakin of Tennessee.


----------



## rydert (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm not trying to interrupt grown folk conversation ....but i'm pretty sure I just saw a black panther ....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm not trying to interrupt grown folk conversation ....but i'm pretty sure I just saw a black panther ....



Was he driving an old truck from Tennessee?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm not trying to interrupt grown folk conversation ....but i'm pretty sure I just saw a black panther ....



Was he driving very slow and weaving?


----------



## rydert (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was he driving an old truck from Tennessee?


I'm pretty shore he was.....driving real slow ....he was still hard to pass though ...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm pretty shore he was.....driving real slow ....he was still hard to pass though ...



Yep, he's been having a rough go of it lately, the bottle is about all he has left.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

297


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

298


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

299


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

300


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Page 7


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Now page 7


----------



## rydert (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey T.P.......you da kang.....now back to the black panther ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Pardon me for a moment, but I tend to stick to da useful threads.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pardon me for a moment, but I tend to stick to da useful threads.



No problem, I'm just passin thru, myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Last time I saw him he was drinking Falls City beer.


----------



## rydert (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Last time I saw him he was drinking Falls City beer.



T.P. or da panther??


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody PLEASE kill the meth thread.
> 
> I'm thinking someone has had an addict experience too close to home and has been made quite bitter by it.
> 
> ...



Tbug, if'n you want it dead, I'll shoot it. Say the word, I know it's rubbed several folks the wrong way. I started it on good intentions to learn about something I wished I didn't need to know about. I learned that what I saw was exactly the same symptoms that everyone else saw in other users and I wasn't imagining things. But, as time went on, as all threads do, it got de-railed and I've seen peoples ideas about life and how they differ from mine.

All I know is when it hits close to home your attitude changes, at least I know mine did. Somebody else's problem all the sudden becomes your problem and you see someone you care about become someone they're not right before your eyes. Did they make a stupid mistake. Yes. Do they deserve to lose everything they own, lose their family, lose their children, lose their life? I don't think so.

Maybe over time it could make someone bitter depending on the situation, I don't know, to me it is extremely saddening.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

da panther, I heard he lost his trailer.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Last time I saw him he was drinking Falls City beer.





rydert said:


> T.P. or da panther??



I have fallen in the city while drinking beer? Not sure about the panther?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> da panther, I heard he lost his trailer.



Got behind on the payments probably.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

How about that Buzzard of 93 thread, he must have been a big ole bird.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Got behind on the payments probably.



That and he had it parked to close to the city limits.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Buzzard? I thought they had all been to dairy queen for ice cream?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Buzzard? I thought they had all been to dairy queen for ice cream?



With da panther?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

I was wondering how everyone happened to be at Dairy Queen on the same day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

This thread is getting more useful with every post, might have to change the title!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I was wondering how everyone happened to be at Dairy Queen on the same day.



Back in 93 too, he still had his job selling used tires back then. How thing change.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep they sure have, imagine the look you'd have got back in '93 if'n you come thru town rollin on some 24's.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

He probably could have got away with it, you know how he was.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Reckon they'll ever be a "I just saw a pink panther" thread?


----------



## rydert (Mar 14, 2013)

Wasn't a black panther I saw...it was a duck...drinking country beer...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Could have been a Hoodlum Meganzer.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He probably could have got away with it, you know how he was.



I know the ladies sho luv'd him, don't know how that rascal done it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I know the ladies sho luv'd him, don't know how that rascal done it.



I dont think he took more than one bath a month.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> Wasn't a black panther I saw...it was a duck...drinking country beer...



That could be a country song. Need to call Kennald Chepny.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont think he took more than one bath a month.



Couldn't have with that crater-face he had.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Or Tandy Ravis.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Couldn't have with that crater-face he had.


Dont know how he did but he could smoke a cigarette with 4 inches of ashes still on it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know how he did but he could smoke a cigarette with 4 inches of ashes still on it.



Oh, he was good. Nobody doubts that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll tell you one thing, he had some fine coon dogs before he got so he could not look after them. Boy that was a sad day when they took em away from him.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Just goes to show you should never put something you want to keep on a bank note.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

We all tried to tell him, but you know he wouldn't listen to nobody but that old crazy aunt of his.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

They say that he has a college education.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Them two never was right after they got back from the Army.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

I didnt know the Aunt was in the Army.


----------



## rydert (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We all tried to tell him, but you know he wouldn't listen to nobody but that old crazy aunt of his.



Aunt or ant?....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They say that he has a college education.



The manager said he could have his job back at the Piggly Wiggly after he serves his sentence. He still talks about how fast that boy could bag groceries. Even with the one arm and all.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

And why would he have stole a pair of gloves of all things?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> And why would he have stole a pair of gloves of all things?



Auntie needed the other one. Remember the time the both escaped that police car while handcuffed together? They were never caught and they didn't have a cuff key.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Auntie needed the other one. Remember the time the both escaped that police car while handcuffed together? They were never caught and they didn't have a cuff key.



I had forgot about that, got them for one armed robbery I think.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I had forgot about that, got them for one armed robbery I think.



Yep, I remember hearing it on the scanner... "two perps, be advised, they're one armed and dangerous"


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, I remember hearing it on the scanner... "two perps, be advised, they're one armed and dangerous"



I remember when they used to go the school Christmas play, they set next to each other so they could clap.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I remember when they used to go the school Christmas play, they set next to each other so they could clap.



 I have nothing on that one...


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 14, 2013)

I was going to contribute but I have forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Paging KyDawg....Paging KyDawg...

How da granbaby doin?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I remember when they used to go the school Christmas play, they set next to each other so they could clap.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got back from the Dr. office. have I missed anything?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just got back from the Dr. office. have I missed anything?



You missed it big time, they was all hootin' and hollaran' and everthang.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You missed it big time, they was all hootin' and hollaran' and everthang.



Well I hoped you turned them in. This is a serious thread.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well I hoped you turned them in. This is a serious thread.



Been quiet as a one armed man(or woman) clapping in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Been quiet as a one armed man(or woman) clapping in here.



I sent them a letter today, put a few bucks in it for them. Hope they enjoy opening it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I sent them a letter today, put a few bucks in it for them. Hope they enjoy opening it.



I'll never forget the look on little Billy's face when he got that pump shotgun from Santa.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

Little Billy will enjoy that scatter gun for awhile. I'll never forget the look on everyones face at the liquior store when I showed them mine.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh me


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Nothing like a good bottle of stolen likker.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

Them cigs and gars smoke good 2.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

I should not have sent them money, they were never very good at handling it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

Why did you?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

That ol' truck done made it to Ga, he just came by my house.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Why did you?



I dont know, they will end up buying another one of those big pictures of a tiger with it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Why did you?



He probably thought they were armed.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Or use it to buy another Elvis decanter, lord their trailer got more useless junk than this thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. does Billy still deal Cards down at the club?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Or use it to buy another Elvis decanter, lord their trailer got more useless junk than this thread.


 I chuckled on that one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

My dog is barking.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. does Billy still deal Cards down at the club?



Nah, he got fired when his crazy wife Cora came in drunk one night and shot a couple of the waitresses when they made eyes with Billy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Billy hes all alone now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey do yall know of another good wayto cook a good size bass. Not fried....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

A lot of the girls thought that he was handsome.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey do yall know of another good wayto cook a good size bass. Not fried....



You can make white chili with big ones.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey do yall know of another good wayto cook a good size bass. Not fried....



Poke a stick in him and roast him like a marshmellow.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A lot of the girls thought that he was handsome.



And others did too.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

He never tickled my fancy for some reason.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> My dog is barking.



My dog's barking now too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You can make white chili with big ones.


 Thats sounds good like with some stripers mixed in.



T.P. said:


> Poke a stick in him and roast him like a marshmellow.



We have done that just gut leave the head on. It will make you slap what brains you have left with your tongue.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

sweet baby Jesus, what have I stumbled into?????


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sweet baby Jesus, what have I stumbled into?????



Mercy, look what just walked throu the door.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sweet baby Jesus, what have I stumbled into?????



Get out while you still can.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sweet baby Jesus, what have I stumbled into?????



You have to go back and read it from the start Keebs, to really understand it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Thats sounds good like with some stripers mixed in.



Hey, whoa there big fella.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

A duck's quack doesn't echo, and nobody knows why.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Now Odell is Barking too.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now Odell is Barking too.



Who is this Odell you speak of?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

My kitty just let out a long wail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

Ida Mae deep fried dem fish eggs!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

My ferret looks distressed also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

My pet eagle has his head under his wing.


----------



## MAC2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I believe..............


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My ferret looks distressed also.



I had a ferret once.He got out of his cage one night and we never found him. That was five years ago...man I sure do miss Slinky.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

I think My dog has a Badger treed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

Coyotes


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> I believe..............



I'm sorry Mac...but there is already a bigfoot thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

My dog has big feet.


----------



## MAC2 (Mar 15, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I'm sorry Mac...but there is already a bigfoot thread.



Sorry......got turned round and ended up cornfuzed.




Harlem shake


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My dog has big feet.



Mine has webbed feet!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

I saw honey boo boo was a little nevous too.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine has webbed feet!!



Mine only has 3 feet.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

That ol truck just came by with 4 law cars adder him.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That ol truck just came by with 4 law cars adder him.



Was he a haulin' doughnuts?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

My meds are kicking in now.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Just remembered I don't have a kitten.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My meds are kicking in now.



Mine are kickin out.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

It died in the great blizzard of '93. Just couldn't handle that much ice cream at one time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

My toe smells funny.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

I have 2 bottles of meds, mommas little helpers is the name.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just remembered I don't have a kitten.



That's good, I don't like kittens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

Mine kicked it at the Vet in 2012....she was great watch cat!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That ol truck just came by with 4 law cars adder him.



Hope they dont handcuff him. You know how he hates that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

We don't lock our doors at nite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

I just killed a bug.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope they dont handcuff him. You know how he hates that.



Or taze him. He would hate that more.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

Kick the widows out if placed in da backseat;


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> We don't lock our doors at nite.



Leave mine open, just close the screen.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

That time at Mardi gras he they like ta kilt him.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't lock my doors cause I lost the key years ago.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

LoL... that ol' truck just came back by haulin tha mail!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

There ain't a jail built thatwill hold him.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Kick the widows out if placed in da backseat;



I have tried but it's hard to do. I was seein' double at the time though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Leave mine open, just close the screen.



The screen isknocked out from the coons coming in on the bottom.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

He may pull a Thelma and Louis on 'em. Heard him hollering they'll never take me alive.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The screen isknocked out from the coons coming in on the bottom.



How you keep the bugs out with the screen knocked off?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

I remember that time Billy stoled that straightshift car. Never even made it out of the parking lot.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't sleep with skeeters abuzzin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> How you keep the bugs out with the screen knocked off?



Plastic bag of water pinned above the door, quart size.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I remember that time Billy stoled that straightshift car. Never even made it out of the parking lot.



Who's Billy ya'll talkin' about? He tha dude in tha truck?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Mercy, look what just walked throu the door.





buckfiddy said:


> Get out while you still can.





KyDawg said:


> You have to go back and read it from the start Keebs, to really understand it.


No No:No No: *I* ain't no rooky!!!!!!


buckfiddy said:


> A duck's quack doesn't echo, and nobody knows why.


usure?ucheckedityourself???


MAC2 said:


> I believe..............


No you don't!!!!!!!

Shimmee, Shimmee, po pek-a-da!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Who's Billy ya'll talkin' about? He tha dude in tha truck?



Nah, he's the guy that lost his arm in a poker bet.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

usure?ucheckedityourself???



I read it on the internnet. The can't put it on the internnet ifin  it aint true.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

Igode,Igode, buggadee buggadee all day long.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

What about the leg, still got it.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nah, he's the guy that lost his arm in a poker bet.



I played poker with a one armed man, his name was Willy. He won all my money, my watch and my handle of Jack. Well what was left of it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

I played pool with a one armed girl named Millie. I liked the way she held the stick.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Yall watch what you say that Keebs person works undercover.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2013)

I ain't no rookie.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Who's Billy ya'll talkin' about? He tha dude in tha truck?



No you are getting confused he is the one that stole his Aunt's SS check and bought a hot cell phone with the money.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No you are getting confused he is the one that stole his Aunt's SS check and bought a hot cell phone with the money.



Who'd he he call?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Who'd he he call?



A locksmith to get the handcuff off.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A locksmith to get the handcuff off.



It does make sense.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Odell stopped barking.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Odell stopped barking.



Went to bed? It's gettin' late.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Got the cuff off and the dang fool went to a bar, got wasted on the backroom shine, was walking home and passed out in front of the police station. We never did let him live that one down.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

backroom shine will do crazy things to a man.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Got the cuff off and the dang fool went to a bar, got wasted on the backroom shine, was walking home and passed out in front of the police station. We never did let him live that one down.



You gotta Hand it to him.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You gotta Hand it to him.



Yep, everybody was giving him high five when he got out.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2013)

He will catch you know what when he gets back to the trailer.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Probably get whacked over the head with that tiger painting.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He will catch you know what when he gets back to the trailer.



Poor Billy's married huh.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Poor Billy's married huh.



Yep, to his aunt.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, to his aunt.



He's his own uncle?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> He's his own uncle?



Well, I guess he is. Their three boys are also his nephews. It's a small town.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

I think all those years he was in the circus took a toll on him.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 15, 2013)

Nay chickopae, like a tay in a win!


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Well, I guess he is. Their three boys are also his nephews. It's a small town.



They would also be his cousins. Can't be no town that small.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> They would also be his cousins. Can't be no town that small.



I know some cousins that are brothers!


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I know some cousins that are brothers!



That ain't right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> That ain't right.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think all those years he was in the circus took a toll on him.



Yeah he was best Juggler I have ever seen.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah he was best Juggler I have ever seen.



Yep. I lost $100 bill to him in a golf tournament, that boy could smack one of them little white balls. Don't think he's played a lick since the fire though. It still unnerves me to think about those rabbits.


----------



## comallard (Mar 16, 2013)

Can it be spring in the winter?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep. I lost $100 bill to him in a golf tournament, that boy could smack one of them little white balls. Don't think he's played a lick since the fire though. It still unnerves me to think about those rabbits.



I remember when he put that bobcat in an old suitcase and set it out there on the side of millpond road.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I remember when he put that bobcat in an old suitcase and set it out there on the side of millpond road.



I'd forgot about that one. I'd love to have had that old lady on video.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah he was best Juggler I have ever seen.





T.P. said:


> Yep. I lost $100 bill to him in a golf tournament, that boy could smack one of them little white balls. Don't think he's played a lick since the fire though. It still unnerves me to think about those rabbits.



I heard talk of a man who juggled rabbits in one of the traveling circuses that traveled through here years ago. Wouldn't be him would it?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I heard talk of a man who juggled rabbits in one of the traveling circuses that traveled through here years ago. Wouldn't be him would it?



I think that was the rabbit man, the goat mans brother.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'd forgot about that one. I'd love to have had that old lady on video.



I heard that one of the screamed " some fool done put a lion in a suitcase". As they were getting them out of that wrecked car that picked it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

Were they related....or just kin?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Well most of them over there are kin to each other in some way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well most of them over there are kin to each other in some way.



OH ok, then they ain't related!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OH ok, then they ain't related!



Probably no closer than 3rd cousins.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Probably no closer than 3rd cousins.



You ain't kin no more after 2nd cousins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Probably no closer than 3rd cousins.



Bet they have a lot of branch kin!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You ain't kin no more after 2nd cousins.



Do you if he lost his wedding ring in the accident? I never saw him wear it again after all that stuff happened.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do you if he lost his wedding ring in the accident? I never saw him wear it again after all that stuff happened.



Don't know? Since they never found his arm, that's the alibi he's used ever since.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do you if he lost his wedding ring in the accident? I never saw him wear it again after all that stuff happened.



Wasn't that the finger he lost?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes it was, but the foreman over at the sawmill thought he found it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

Man, and that kid they had, he was dumb as a sack of hammers. Always pushing that stroller wherever he went with that dang chicken in it. Complete wacko.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Man, and that kid they had, he was dumb as a sack of hammers. Always pushing that stroller wherever he went with that dang chicken in it. Complete wacko.



And that made Billy mad cause he called the chicken Lefty.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

Only chicken I ever saw with no legs.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

I had chicken for supper, please don't tell Billy.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Only chicken I ever saw with no legs.



I saw a pig with two wooden legs once.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Only chicken I ever saw with no legs.



It was a layer though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I saw a pig with two wooden legs once.



Somebody got hungry and ate the hams.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

That ol' truck just came by again with a canoe in the back. I got a bad feelin.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

The girl in the canoe looked like she could fall out.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That ol' truck just came by again with a canoe in the back. I got a bad feelin.



You dont think he started that old still back up down on Sycamore creek do you?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You dont think he started that old still back up down on Sycamore creek do you?



By the looks of the girl in the canoe....yes.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody got hungry and ate the hams.



I'd tell the story but it's a long one and I'm too tiered to tell it right now. It does involve a burnin' farmhouse and a school bus hangin' off a bridge.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> By the looks of the girl in the canoe....yes.



You remember how that came out last time dont you? It was not pretty!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

I just heard Rosaline was back in jail for writing bad checks again. I swear the girl won't never learn. Trying to buy a dang elliptical trainer of all things.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 16, 2013)

I swear I met ya'll one time. Was ya'll the folks in the flowerdy vans on the east side of Tallahassee camping at the rest stop that had the pet possums?


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I swear I met ya'll one time. Was ya'll the folks in the flowerdy vans on the east side of Tallahassee camping at the rest stop that had the pet possums?



That wern't us, they just looked like us.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2013)

Da be us, was we draggen a hood off a car behinded it with a girl screamen(she was haven a good time)


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 16, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> That wern't us, they just looked like us.





kmckinnie said:


> Da be us, was we draggen a hood off a car behinded it with a girl screamen(she was haven a good time)



Now I know your lieing. Looked just like your avatar and that wasn't a girl it was a goat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2013)

The goat was up front.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The goat was up front.



Was it drivin?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just heard Rosaline was back in jail for writing bad checks again. I swear the girl won't never learn. Trying to buy a dang elliptical trainer of all things.



Remember when she wrote that bad $100 check to the feed mill. Well it came back bad and Cephus almost got fired for taking it. They put it on the wall and Billy walked in a week or so later and told C "That woman been writing bad checks again let me have that bad check I will make it good". So Billy whips out his checkbook and asks C if he can make one out for $200 to cover the bad one and get a little drinking cash. Course C let hem have it, just happy to save some face. Two weeks later Billy's check was on the wall.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Remember when she wrote that bad $100 check to the feed mill. Well it came back bad and Cephus almost got fired for taking it. They put it on the wall and Billy walked in a week or so later and told C "That woman been writing bad checks again let me have that bad check I will make it good". So Billy whips out his checkbook and asks C if he can make one out for $200 to cover the bad one and get a little drinking cash. Course C let hem have it, just happy to save some face. Two weeks later Billy's check was on the wall.



Did the check have clowns on it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice of them to frame Billys check for taken care of that bad one.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Did the check have clowns on it?



No but I always thought it was funny they took it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Was it drivin?



Now thats a silly question


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

I tell ya, we laughing about it but it ain't funny. I know Billy wasn't never the same after his Grandmother ran off with pipeline crew to Alaska.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2013)

You should see Billys gramams sista


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

I remember when the trailer caught on fire and the Police had to tackle him to keep him from going back in to save his S&H green stamps.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> You should see Billys gramams sista



LaRhonda? Oh, I've seen her, so has everybody else in Kinnard County.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

There's a truck parked and idlin' across the road...it don't have a canoe in it though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> LaRhonda? Oh, I've seen her, so has everybody else in Kinnard County.



She just had to much drama in her life for me. Seemed like there was a crisis every week.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

I couldn't believe it when she hijacked that old lady's hoveround at gunpoint coming out of Masons Five and Dime. She should have first checked to see if the battery was charged.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> LaRhonda? Oh, I've seen her, so has everybody else in Kinnard County.



I think I went out on a date with her once. Next mornin' she called me and said she had lost her dentures and they might be in the truck. I looked but they wern't there. She still thinks I keeped em.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I couldn't believe it when she hijacked that old lady's hoveround at gunpoint coming out of Masons Five and Dime. She should have first checked to see if the battery was charged.



She used to be the talk of the town over around Air Line.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I think I went out on a date with her once. Next mornin' she called me and said she had lost her dentures and they might be in the truck. I looked but they wern't there. She still thinks I keeped em.



You are lucky that did not come back to bite you.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I think I went out on a date with her once. Next mornin' she called me and said she had lost her dentures and they might be in the truck. I looked but they wern't there. She still thinks I keeped em.



Surprised you didn't get chewed out over that.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it's sad to eat a baby carrot.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think it's sad to eat a baby carrot.



Old carrots are to tuff and have a wild taste.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

We are having bass fillets tonite fo suppa!
No carrots where harmed.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

Gonna try out a new eating establishment in town tonight. Sounds kinda interesting, it is called the Potted Meat Factory.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

No silverware needed.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds dericious.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

Fried potted meat. yum yum


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

Been many nights I was ecstatic to find a can of potted meat.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 17, 2013)

When I was young my uncle told me it was dogs hit by trucks, still ate it though. For some reason I was a little disappointed when I found out other wise.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 17, 2013)

Potted meat with out crackers are finger lickin' good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

!st you have to be fishen & have worm dirt & guts all over them fingers. Now we talkin lip smacken good....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

Billy and his Aunt Rosaline used to make their own potted meat. Wasn't too bad, I never asked what was in it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

I like homemade dips.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

KD, that ol' truck just went by again. Had two children in the front seat and a small dog. The truck was smoking pretty bad.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

They just threw something out the window. I'm going to look and see what it was.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, that ol' truck just went by again. Had two children in the front seat and a small dog. The truck was smoking pretty bad.


Was the dog driven?


T.P. said:


> They just threw something out the window. I'm going to look and see what it was.



If its a bag on fire don't stomp it out, it a trick.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Was the dog driven?
> 
> 
> If its a bag on fire don't stomp it out, it a trick.


Nope, it was an older lady.



Weren't poop, it was an empty can of potted meat with two cigarette butts and a paper towel wadded up inside it. It came from the side of the truck the kids were sitting on.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy and his Aunt Rosaline used to make their own potted meat. Wasn't too bad, I never asked what was in it.



I bet spotted dog.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 17, 2013)

My wife just came in walmart, she said there was a woman in the parking lot walking a goat on a leash.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

There is D N A on them cigs & can, don't touch to much & call the Law. 
Don't be a hero, let the proper personal hand this.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

Did the goat have horns?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> There is D N A on them cigs & can, don't touch to much & call the Law.
> Don't be a hero, let the proper personal hand this.



Trust me, my hero days are over. The law is out there now looking at it. I overheard talk of littering charges and also felony bear baiting charges. Seems they've been after this bunch for a while, got a whole sting operation centered around them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, that ol' truck just went by again. Had two children in the front seat and a small dog. The truck was smoking pretty bad.



You know exactly who that was in there. Thought that mess was over long time ago.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

The Apple Dumpling days are numbered.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

T.P. was the smoke coming out of the windows or the tail pipe?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

I mell moke.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

That old truck aint run right since Billy poured the brake fluid in where the oil should go.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You know exactly who that was in there. Thought that mess was over long time ago.



Yep, I thought she was dead 'til I just laid eyes on her. I guess it goes to prove only the good die young.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

Billy ain't tuned up his self. Missing on a few cyclinders


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. was the smoke coming out of the windows or the tail pipe?





KyDawg said:


> That old truck aint run right since Billy poured the brake fluid in where the oil should go.



It was the tailpipe. Wind was out of the East, so I knew it was her before I even seen the truck. Once you ever smell burning brake fluid, you never forget it. It's a smell you have to live with for the rest of your life.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy ain't tuned up his self. Missing on a few cyclinders



Billys had a rough life. I think when his sister ran off with that traveling preacherman he just gave up on life. He just couldn't stand not seeing his kids anymore.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

There was a knock at the door, when I got there noone was there.
Is there a name for this nonsence, happen often just after dark.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought the county took them kids away from that old girl.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

The only reason she keeps them is for the $ money $


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The only reason she keeps them is for the $ money $



She gonna need the money cause she has like 6 warrants out on her.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

I was very dissapointed in the Potted Meat Factory. They ran completely out of saltines and the plastic silverware looked like it had not been washed in a week. Plus the only kinda beer they had was Falstaff.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> She gonna need the money cause she has like 6 warrants out on her.



No wonder they are on the run all the time keepen the road hot. T.P. sees them daily. The kids are moken cigs & eating potted meat on the run.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> She gonna need the money cause she has like 6 warrants out on her.



The DA knows that she saw what he done to Reginald Johnston back in '93, he knows better than to play with Crazy Carla.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The DA knows that she saw what he done to Reginald Johnston back in '93, he knows better than to play with Crazy Carla.



And nobody wants them Kids, they kicked them out of the reform school for gambling and stealing food.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

Is sicko Sassy her younger sister.. Shes not wanted for anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

We rode by the trailer the other day and it looks like a tornado hit a junk yard over there. There was three old mama dogs laying out there and probably 15 puppies running around.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

I used to see them kids when the weren't no more than 4 years old out in front if Mike's Grocery smoking a blunt. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> And nobody wants them Kids, they kicked them out of the reform school for gambling and stealing food.



I heard Carla would lock them up in the basement for a week at the time. Just to go party.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Is sicko Sassy her younger sister.. Shes not wanted for anything.



You ever got a good look at Sassy? Ain't nobody would want her for anything. Dang that girl looks like a cross between a goat and a chicken.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Is sicko Sassy her younger sister.. Shes not wanted for anything.



I dont guess she is, she has been in the 11th grade for 7 years.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We rode by the trailer the other day and it looks like a tornado hit a junk yard over there. There was three old mama dogs laying out there and probably 15 puppies running around.



That was my house. No wonder you kept going. Scared I would try andgive you a pup.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> That was my house. No wonder you kept going. Scared I would try andgive you a pup.



You need to clean that mess up a little bit km. It is embarssing.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

Bill's brother, Sam, fell of the wagon tonight. The police got him holed up down at Freddy's Lounge, heard there may be hostages.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Bill's brother, Sam fell of the wagon tonight. The police got him holed up down at Freddy's Lounge, heard there may be hostages.



I did not know he got out of prison, did they let him out or did he bust out?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You need to clean that mess up a little bit km. It is embarssing.



We are remodling the inside, thats why the beds where out there with the mama dog on them. The hood was up on the car for a motor change out. Grass needs cutting but some ol lady took the goat for a walk at wally world. We'll get it done soon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Bill's brother, Sam, fell of the wagon tonight. The police got him holed up down at Freddy's Lounge, heard there may be hostages.



My mom works there & shes not home yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> My mom works there & shes not home yet.



It aint 2 o'clock yet, so dont worry to much.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> My mom works there & shes not home yet.



Is she the hot older grey haired lady? If so she got out thru the back door.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

They better watch old Sam you know how he is when he is drinking.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

Thats her.Did She have several mason jars with water in them with her?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

You don't mess with sam when hes been drinken


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Thats her.Did She have several mason jars with water in them with her?



That wont water km.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

I heard that Sam's son went to Penn State. Or maybe it was the State Pen, I cant rightly remember.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Thats her.Did She have several mason jars with water in them with her?



She appeared to have a briefcase with her.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

From N/Y city I was thinken the same.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She appeared to have a briefcase with her.



That explains alot. She says; she is aways packen.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

Billy used to sneak in to the country club at night. He would come out of there with 10 or 12 of them big old bass out of thier ponds and around 100 range balls.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

See you guys in the morning. I got to go down to the pokie and bail Uncle Billies nephew and that stupid chicken of his out of jail. They got him riding his scooter drunk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

Buncha idjits . . .


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2013)

Who you callen "Buncha".


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2013)

How many is considered a "bunch".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Who you callen "Buncha".





T.P. said:


> How many is considered a "bunch".





Just the ones that responded to my post . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Ha Ha I didn't respond.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2013)

That was low-down right there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ha Ha I didn't respond.




Sorry Pops, but you were the main attraction.





T.P. said:


> That was low-down right there.






Met a gal years ago, her name was "Low Down Dawn,"  ended up marrying LDD and her sistas came as a package deal.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> See you guys in the morning. I got to go down to the pokie and bail Uncle Billies nephew and that stupid chicken of his out of jail. They got him riding his scooter drunk.



Did you get him and his chicken bailed out?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 18, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Did you get him and his chicken bailed out?



The chicken is still in, he was the driver.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Did you get him and his chicken bailed out?



Yeah, but he wont stay out long, he is on one of dem 2 week benders. He and the chicken can stay in there next time.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, but he wont stay out long, he is on one of dem 2 week benders. He and the chicken can stay in there next time.



I'm surprised you got them out after what they did to your tractor last year at the Fall Festival.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 18, 2013)

Oowee, I forgot about that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm surprised you got them out after what they did to your tractor last year at the Fall Festival.



Well I should have been watching instead of being in that poker game at the pool hall.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, but he wont stay out long, he is on one of dem 2 week benders. He and the chicken can stay in there next time.



Hear ya, you can only do so much. My uncle Shamus came by the shop today drunk on my fat aunt Lou Lou's giggle juice. I tried to take him home but he wouldn't have it. Told him if he got caught they would take away his parole, he said he would never go back to the pen. He got a cravin' for Long Johns, jumped in his Rambler and took off. Throwin' rocks everywhere. When he hit the pavement he squalled tires out sight hollerin' "The South Will Rise Again!" I got a bad feelin'.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2013)

You don't think the south should rise again....


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> You don't think the south should rise again....



Of course I do, but I think he thinks he can rise it by himself.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2013)

Where is this bar named long johns I mite want to go/


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Where is this bar named long johns I mite want to go/



I think he meant the fish place. Uncle Shamus like fish, but he can't even look at crab legs since the boat accident.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2013)

Two cats have been ran over within a half mile of my house and both are laying dead on Sedgefield road. It appears J. P. Meaders is back in town.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2013)

Them meaders don't play when it comes to puddie tats.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Them meaders don't play when it comes to puddie tats.



Never meet a Meaders I didn't like.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Them meaders don't play when it comes to puddie tats.



Nope. Before they finally got ran outta town in front of a bunch of blue haired widow-women, there was 315 cats got either dead or missing in one 6 month stretch. They was suspected of supplying the Kung Pow Pang restaurant down on Sycamore street with all their mystery meat.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

I never will forget when old J.P. tried to steal power from REA by tieing in to thier power line.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I never will forget when old J.P. tried to steal power from REA by tieing in to thier power line.



I never seen a man catch on fire and live through it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nope. Before they finally got ran outta town in front of a bunch of blue haired widow-women, there was 315 cats got either dead or missing in one 6 month stretch. They was suspected of supplying the Kung Pow Pang restaurant down on Sycamore street with all their mystery meat.



The buffet was cheap & the cat back strap on a stick was goood!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I never seen a man catch on fire and live through it.



He should of used something stronger than 20ty pound test.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I never seen a man catch on fire and live through it.



He has got big old bald patch on the side of his head to show for it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2013)

& firey crossed red eyes.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> & firey crossed red eyes.



and always smells like barbecue chips.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Heard that J.P. hired that old Shyster "No Thumbs" Basham to sue REA.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard that J.P. hired that old Shyster "No Thumbs" Basham to sue REA.



J.P. should've known better than to hire that idiot Basham, especially after Basham had to borrow money to enter that thumb rasslin contest down at the Blue Oyster.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Judge threw it out said that J.P. had no grounds. J.P. told the judge if he had not  had a ground he would still have his hair.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Heard that they barred Billy from the pool hall today. Dont know what happened.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard that they barred Billy from the pool hall today. Dont know what happened.



Didn't pay on his bets to slick Willy. It ain't over yet, isthe word on the street.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

This could get ugly.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

We need to get it videos and place it on u tube.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

Bald headed Bobby is going to the pool hall to try and win the bets back. Hope he can do it!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

Just seen that ol' truck parked out in front of Dairy Queen. I felt the hood and it was cold.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just seen that ol' truck parked out in front of Dairy Queen. I felt the hood and it was cold.



He is probalbly sleeping it off down at you know where.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there a wooded lot close to there?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Is there a wooded lot close to there?



Yep, just behind the parking lot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a sneaky feeling.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

An empty holster is laying in the floorboard, along with an empty box of Camels.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Also heard his Aunt was raising sand in the library today because they did not have that new 50 window shade book. Said she got so loud they had to stop and let her off.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Dont know why they let her ride on the book mobile anyhow.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 19, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Didn't pay on his bets to slick Willy. It ain't over yet, isthe word on the street.



Slick Willy ain't somebody you wanna stiff on a bet.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Where yall all go to


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> An empty holster is laying in the floorboard, along with an empty box of Camels.



Cant be but one person then and we all know who that is.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where yall all go to



I was in the woods behind the Dairy Queen and had left my phone in the truck. Wasn't in there no more than 10 minutes and came back out after getting startled by an armadillo and that ol' truck was no where to be found. weren't nothing left but an oil stain on the pavement.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

You can hear that ol truck a mile away. Maybe you ought to ride down there by the spillway and see if there is anything stirring.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

I did find where he had stood behind a tree and smoked a cigarette. By the way the butt smelled he hadn't been gone over 5 minutes or so. He took a leak too....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

I never even thought about the spillway. May swing around by Clem's house just to see if he stopped there for a little "pick-me-up" on the way.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

If he aint down there check out that old double wide on Riggins road. You want see no lights, they aint had no power there since Granny Joe died.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If he aint down there check out that old double wide on Riggins road. You want see no lights, they aint had no power there since Granny Joe died.



I had my 1st double date in that double wide. Granny Joe made some sweet wine.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I had my 1st double date in that double wide. Granny Joe made some sweet wine.



That was way before every thing went wrong out there. They say there are still stains on the floors out there that wont come up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

Boys sorry I was missen for a spell, but a gator was in the yard from all the rain. Wish I had a tag that thing woulda been inda coola. A 7' 11" gator is not easy to run off.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I had my 1st double date in that double wide. Granny Joe made some sweet wine.



Granny Joe got around. I went over there one day to service her hoveround scooter and woke up two days later in her bathtub. Never did find my britches. I ain't goin back to that place.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That was way before every thing went wrong out there. They say there are still stains on the floors out there that wont come up.



What ever happen to the goats.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

Did billy have a beagle named "stains"?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

I just hope that boy of hers dont get out of prison in the next 30 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> What ever happen to the goats.



I think that gator might have got them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just hope that boy of hers dont get out of prison in the next 30 years.



Prison is to good for him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Yall know that ol Billy could not read a lick. He did not want anyone to know it though. I walked in the barber shop one day and there he set reading a newspaper upside down. I say whats going on Bill. and he says " I see where a school bus turned over".


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall know that ol Billy could not read a lick. He did not want anyone to know it though. I walked in the barber shop one day and there he set reading a newspaper upside down. I say whats going on Bill. and he says " I see where a school bus turned over".



LoL...I think that came from all them years he was locked in the basement with that other girl, Sandy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall know that ol Billy could not read a lick. He did not want anyone to know it though. I walked in the barber shop one day and there he set reading a newspaper upside down. I say whats going on Bill. and he says " I see where a school bus turned over".



My grand kidds may have been on that bus! What was the bus numbers.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> My grand kidds may have been on that bus! What was the bus numbers.



Billy said it was bus #10-99 hgiH ytnuoC noskcaJ


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 19, 2013)

What's Billy's last name? He sounds like kin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy said it was bus #10-99 hgiH ytnuoC noskcaJ



WHEW! Theres was #10-99hgiH ytnuoC noskcbK


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Dont know how he did, but he shore could play the fiddle.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> What's Billy's last name? He sounds like kin.



I don't think Billy has a last name? Nobody ever claimed him from the dumpster where he was found. Raised himself since he was a baby.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

I couldn't believe it either I know T.P. was wondering how?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know how he did, but he shore could play the fiddle.



Yep, as long as somebody would hold it for him he'd play it all night long. Heard once he played back-up for CDB.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

You gotta hand it to him.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I don't think Billy has a last name? Nobody ever claimed him from the dumpster where he was found. Raised himself since he was a baby.



Sounds like Billy had a hard life.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Sounds like Billy had a hard life.



He did, but all pitched in and tried to help him as best we could. Aint like any of us were rich.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You gotta hand it to him.



He let me try his fiddle one night, he gave me the thumb-up.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

He'd be a lot farther along in life if he hadn't got messed up in that pyramid scheme a few years back.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

I think old "No Thumbs" Basham suckered him into that deal.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2013)

Billy stoled a push mower one time from Fred down in Grantsville. That boy was so dumb I saw him sitting on the engine holding on to the handlebars trying to get away on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

You no he could never handle bars, or stay away from the lawn sharks.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Wife asked me why you did not get along with Billy. She had not heard that you were in that porta potty that Billy rolled down the hill at the county fair.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2013)

That was the day I learned to hate Mexican food. And Billy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

You were a sight for sore eyes. Heck of it was he thought his Aunt was in it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

But you found a dollar!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You were a sight for sore eyes. Heck of it was he thought his Aunt was in it.


She was.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She was.....



That is shocking, how did you get her out there before we all got down the hill?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not getting in to this one, I'm going to cause trouble in tur talk.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

I  just got back from wally world. Guess who was on the corner down there with a "big man let me hold a dollar sign" Um humm yep.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

Real nice new car setten in the parken lot not far away!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

Sticker still in the window with 2 camel cigs there stamped out.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Buckfiddy been loaning him money again.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

More than he needs to. It will hit the fan soon.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Buckfiddy been loaning him money again.



Bought with blackmail money, he's got some dirt on me.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 20, 2013)

I even had to pay for the camels.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

There was 4 empty miller lite tall boys behind the trunk!


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 20, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> There was 4 empty miller lite tall boys behind the trunk!



Must be where the gas money went.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2013)

I just came by the Corner Pocket pool room and there's a 10 speed bike parked right at the front door. Got a milk crate strapped to the handlebars.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

They had a gas can beside them, One sign said need to get to Atlanta had job waiting....


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just came by the Corner Pocket pool room and there's a 10 speed bike parked right at the front door. Got a milk crate strapped to the handlebars.



That because they couldn't find a good 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

I heard 8 ball is worken that area also.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just came by the Corner Pocket pool room and there's a 10 speed bike parked right at the front door. Got a milk crate strapped to the handlebars.



I know the boy that used own that bike. He rode it up and down the road collecting Aluminum cans. I like to ran over him one day out on the bypass.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 20, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I heard 8 ball is worken that area also.



Not anymore, he's doing 25 years for attempted murder on Q-ball. Beat him up real good one night with a pool cue.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

What about 9-ball. noticed under the oak tree the mo-ped has not been there?


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 20, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> What about 9-ball. noticed under the oak tree the mo-ped has not been there?



He owes Q-Ball on pool bets...he's hidin' out.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Before I had to leave that part of the country, I kept all them old boys in thier place.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not anymore, he's doing 25 years for attempted murder on Q-ball. Beat him up real good one night with a pool cue.



Since he took that beaten Q ain't been the same.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Before I had to leave that part of the country, I kept all them old boys in thier place.



That was a full time job.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I taught Cleve how to arm wrestle.


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Can somebody please answer my question?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I have never used Decoys while deer hunting.


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have never used Decoys while deer hunting.



Wrong thread


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> Wrong thread



You could not prove it by me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2013)

fo - oh - fo!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> Can somebody please answer my question?


Did you ask a serious question in this particular thread? 



KyDawg said:


> I have never used Decoys while deer hunting.



Well, there's your problem right there. Don't forget a couple of squirts of Tink 69 on your socks too. It don't last long if you put it on your boots.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2013)

Y'all quit de-railin' a perfectly good thread!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2013)

Who pooted?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2013)

LoL...Where you hidin? That one even made me giggle.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> LoL...Where you hidin? That one even made me giggle.



eeeewwwww...... I still smell it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 21, 2013)

Who stinky up ln here?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2013)

I know its a useless thread, but you guys probably oughta pick a different topic direction.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Who pooted?





rhbama3 said:


> I know its a useless thread, but you guys probably oughta pick a different topic direction.



Strang started it.


----------



## MAC2 (Mar 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> i know its a useless thread, but you guys probably oughta pick a different topic direction.



corn


----------



## MAC2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Fed


----------



## MAC2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Women!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2013)

Came by Mr. Richards place this morning and noticed his barn burned down sometime last night. Someone said they saw a man on a 10 speed bicycle easin' by real slow just a little before it went up in flames.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 21, 2013)

I bet it did go up fast, did they get the still out?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Nobody ever did answer that bulldawgman's question.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nobody ever did answer that bulldawgman's question.



I have used decoys for rabbit hunting, but I have no experience using decoys for deers. So I can't answer his question.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I have tried decoys for quail hunting with mixed results.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Got to go catch some cows wonder if a decoy would help? See yuns later.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have tried decoys for quail hunting with mixed results.



Deer decoys for quail? That's a new one on me?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 21, 2013)

I sure do miss Clint. 

He's a turtle farmer now though.    

Willie done got bit by a gator again. 

I guess that's better than being shot by your dad....... AGAIN. 

Mama done patched him up.  



Yeah, I missed last weeks episode.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2013)

Yep, when I heard Willie was messin with his dad's wife, I knew there was gonna be trouble.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, when I heard Willie was messin with his dad's wife, I knew there was gonna be trouble.



That's his REAL mama though.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's his REAL mama though.



I heard his dad said he thought he was shooting at a deer. Bullet went right thru the windshield before it hit him.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heard his dad said he thought he was shooting at a deer. Bullet went right thru the windshield before it hit him.



I haven't seen anything about it. I'll have to keep an eye out for that.  

All I know is I liked Clint the best and now he's farming turtles and you rarely see him any more.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Clint couldn't handle it, he went to messin' with a reptile that's bite ain't bad. Unless it's a snapper.


----------



## comallard (Mar 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's his REAL mama though.



No! It was his sister's daddy's wife.


----------



## Too-Tall (Mar 21, 2013)

Flick it - http://garyc.me/bring/


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I did not know that Turtle knew those old boys.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Clint stole 2 books of S&H green stamps from my sister. It took her nearly 3 years to save them up and she was going to get one of those nice make-up kits they had. She could have used it to, took her three extra years to get married off.


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you ask a serious question in this particular thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's your problem right there. Don't forget a couple of squirts of Tink 69 on your socks too. It don't last long if you put it on your boots.



That's the point right? It's  useless to answer a question that hasn't been asked


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

The only dumb question is the one that dont get asked.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

Kydawg, how many times you done flicked that door stopper?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

It Friday night;
& all the conditions are right
for a U-S-E-L-E-S-S  Time.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

Every night is a good night to be useless.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Kydawg, how many times you done flicked that door stopper?



Are you talking about when I am sober or after I have had a few beers?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are you talking about when I am sober or after I have had a few beers?



both


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

are gay fellers born that way to do they get gay after a while?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> both



I dont know


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know



Does the GONetwork still exist?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> are gay fellers born that way to do they get gay after a while?


They're not born gay, well except for my cousin that's got 2 daddys. He come out wearing the latest fashions and fashion accessories. I think it takes most of them folks about 10 minutes at band camp to be gay.





stringmusic said:


> Does the GONetwork still exist?



No. They were late on a few payments and Carl down at the bank called the note in.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Have I ever used a decoy while deer hunting?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

What type fittings can I use to join some type of pipe in some type of box that I can't talk about?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

Why am I here on a Friday night?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

I just bought a $45,000 dozer. I only need it for one weekend, does anybody want to rent it and help make the next 5 years of payments?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What type fittings can I use to join some type of pipe in some type of box that I can't talk about?



Universal


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Why am I here on a Friday night?



Because you spent all you extra money on a dozer you are only going to use one time, and if you took on that Job to clean up the old Basham place, you wont get paid for that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just bought a $45,000 dozer. I only need it for one weekend, does anybody want to rent it and help make the next 5 years of payments?



Strang might do that. He needs some work done on that big plantation he bought down in Worth County.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

I heard that Nicky and the Blowflies werent gonna paly the Thistle festival this year. They are saying that the Drummer ran off with the Bass player's wife.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

Seen a guy at Wal Mart today looking at 10 speed bikes. I didn't trust him at all.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I heard that Nicky and the Blowflies werent gonna paly the Thistle festival this year. They are saying that the Drummer ran off with the Bass player's wife.



Were they on a 10 speed?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

They said something about speed.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep, had to be a 10 speed then. Them ol' single speed bikes don't go very fast and will wear you out when carrying a passenger.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Wonder who they will get to play the festival?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

May end up havin' to call in the Beva.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Well if they do I wont be there, as bad I wanted some of those roasted rutabagers they have on a stick.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

I know a couple of ol' boys that'll be there with bells on. I may see if they'll bring me back a candied apple.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

I sure was looking forward to the half buried tire decoataing contest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Just saw a car with plastic on the winders and one of them donut spares.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just saw a car with plastic on the winders and one of them donut spares.



which way was it headed?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just saw a car with plastic on the winders and one of them donut spares.



Are you following them? Anytime I see a car with a mini on it I follow 'til they pull over and I'll check the tread wear. Those things are only good for about 50 miles.


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thers a lot of post for this to be a useless thread


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

It's only useless in the sense of the word. Lots of great info in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> Thers a lot of post for this to be a useless thread



Sorry we were not able to answer your question. Most of us aint to bright. But welcome to the thread.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

I am gonna call a guy I know who has used duck decoys, maybe that'll help some.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

Where's K at? I wonder if'n he's trying figger out how to cook a nasty 6lb bass.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I am gonna call a guy I know who has used duck decoys, maybe that'll help some.



He wont tell you much. He stole most if not all of them


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> which way was it headed?



Probably where they came from, or to!



T.P. said:


> Are you following them? Anytime I see a car with a mini on it I follow 'til they pull over and I'll check the tread wear. Those things are only good for about 50 miles.



They went down the street then came back, I didn't follow cause I didn't know if they was comin or goin.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They went down the street then came back, I didn't follow cause I didn't know if they was comin or goin.



I hope their mini don't blow out, that could be deadly, especially on a 10 speed.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Where's K at? I wonder if'n he's trying figger out how to cook a nasty 6lb bass.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


>



Ouch....but it hurts so good.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably where they came from, or to!
> 
> 
> 
> They went down the street then came back, I didn't follow cause I didn't know if they was comin or goin.



That aint no help atall.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C.'s gonna feel bad if they have an accident tonight on the way back from prayer meeting.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Somebody stole his post.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C.'s gonna feel bad if they have an accident tonight on the way back from prayer meeting.



Somebody could get thier eye put out on that contraption.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


>



Best I ever seen. Way better that Barney down at the drug store does it. Which Barney has that trachea tube thingy and you've gotta stand way back or his breakfast gets on you.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody stole his post.



Who's post done got stolt? Little Jimmy must be back in town. He stolt 6 miles of ol' man Kenners fence post in one night.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who's post done got stolt? Little Jimmy must be back in town. He stolt 6 miles of ol' man Kenners fence post in one night.



Yeah and he sells them to a fence.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

Spose'd to be some bad weather rolling in this weekend. I'm gonna going on to the basement bathroom and hang out 'til Sunday night. Just in case.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Spose'd to be some bad weather rolling in this weekend. I'm gonna going on to the basement bathroom and hang out 'til Sunday night. Just in case.



I know what you keep down there.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2013)

G'night KD and Jeff C.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Night T.P.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

Hot pockets


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hot pockets



What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

I do better at this. You give the answer and I give the Question.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What did you have for lunch today?



Skeetie

You probably ate with them Smith boys again didnya.

I done told you that youngest Smith boy will steal your pocket knife and sell it at his booth down at the flea market.


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

I didnt ask a question in this thread. It was a joke lol wanted to see who would go looking through a 15 page thread looking for my question which wasnt on here haha

Remember this is a useless thread


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

Eatin' crayons


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> I didnt ask a question in this thread. It was a joke lol wanted to see who would go looking through a 15 page thread looking for my question which wasnt on here haha
> 
> Remember this is a useless thread



The answer to your question is 9. I done told ya three times already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

T.P. said:


> G'night KD and Jeff C.



Good night, T.P. Turn a night light on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> I didnt ask a question in this thread. It was a joke lol wanted to see who would go looking through a 15 page thread looking for my question which wasnt on here haha
> 
> Remember this is a useless thread



It was useful afterall......wasn't it?


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It was useful afterall......wasn't it?



So it seems my friend


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> I didnt ask a question in this thread. It was a joke lol wanted to see who would go looking through a 15 page thread looking for my question which wasnt on here haha
> 
> Remember this is a useless thread



Enjoy having you here, All Bulldawgs welcome. Dont be a stranger.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

What happened to to the creator of this mess Buckfiddy? Probly off BF hunting.


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Enjoy having you here, All Bulldawgs welcome. Dont be a stranger.



Will do my best. Check me out

http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/drew_wilson_767341.html


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

Who said country white boys can't make it
No No:


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Guess whos' back in town.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Sho nuff not me I'm outatown.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Impressive Drew. Go Dawgs!


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Impressive Drew. Go Dawgs!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Where da dawgs going?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Sho nuff not me I'm outatown.



Well are you in or you out. And where are your manners we got a new Useless member from UGA and you did not even welcome the young man. You been in the woods too long son.


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Where da dawgs going?



Goin to Sanford Stadium for a scrimmage tomorrow, gata take it one day at a time, but I'm gana say all the way this year


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

I am here for the introuduction


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Go Dawgs



If you don't like the Dawgs, your not a true American


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

Alright guys well I'm bout to get some rest, I'm sure to be in contact soon


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Applepie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> Will do my best. Check me out
> 
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/drew_wilson_767341.html



Congratulations, Drew! Welcome to Woody's!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> Alright guys well I'm bout to get some rest, I'm sure to be in contact soon



Have a good scrimmage, bud!!


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Congratulations, Drew! Welcome to Woody's!!



Preciate it Jeff


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Applepie, thats all you can say after disappearing in the wood for who knows how long. Plus I aint forgot about you standing up the whole bus load of guest I brought down to your BF party and we end up eating potted meat and bologna and drinking cheap beer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Nattie lites is not cheap beer. And yall missed a turn that nite and was to unk to turn around.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

People in other countrys wish they had crackers, much less potted meat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey drew>>--->


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Whip cream


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Thats what u do when your cream has been bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> People in other countrys wish they had crackers, much less potted meat.



Some people think sleeping on a wore out bus with 60 people that I charged $426 a head for a Bf party and a big reception with drinks aint much fun. I had to hitchike back up hwy 319 to Moultrie and catch a ride on a Tyson chicken truck back to Ky.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

wit abig check


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> wit abig check



I did not bring that up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I did not bring that up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Gonna buy me a cabin on Lake Mickosucgee and hunt BF's.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

I think that guy at Wal Mart that was looking at bikes yesterday put some sort of spell on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

It's rainin uphill here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

I did not know this thread opened before 5 oclock.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I did not know this thread opened before 5 oclock.



It's not supposed to. It looks like Jeff C jumped the gun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It's not supposed to. It looks like Jeff C jumped the gun.



I didn't know the useless thread rulez ....we need to make a sticky!


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't know the useless thread rulez ....we need to make a sticky!



If there were rules then this wouldnt be a useless thread now would it?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> If there were rules then this wouldnt be a useless thread now would it?



Only if it had useless rules.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm bored. Think I'll ride to Wally world and see if the goats there.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

I got to go pick some tomatoes.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

I took some pics of tomatoes.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I took some pics of tomatoes.



post em or it didn't happen.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

I was bluffing, It didn't happen.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

It's after 5 now Jeff C. You can post now.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

The best post are after 5...wonder why?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> If there were rules then this wouldnt be a useless thread now would it?



I'm still ponderin your question, but.....

Could it be a useless thread without rulez, or is it a useless thread with useless rulez, or maybe useful rulez for the useless thread........or perhaps, it isn't a useless thread afterall, with or without useless or useful rules.  

I bet T.P. knows!


----------



## georgiabulldawg44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm still ponderin your question, but.....
> 
> Could it be a useless thread without rulez, or is it a useless thread with useless rulez, or maybe useful rulez for the useless thread........or perhaps, it isn't a useless thread afterall, with or without useless or useful rules.
> 
> I bet T.P. knows!



Or: What if this useless thread isn't so useless after all?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

georgiabulldawg44 said:


> Or: What if this useless thread isn't so useless after all?



I bet KyDawg knows!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet KyDawg knows!!



Where is or Northwestern friend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Where is or Northwestern friend?



He thought today was Monday this mornin.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He thought today was Monday this mornin.



He been drankin already? Tomorrow is Monday.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

I wonder where K is?......


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2013)

I going to Name my next dog, Useless


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I wonder where K is?......



No tellen! He has a way of pis a pisadearen


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> No tellen! He has a way of pis a pisadearen



K and KD been a drankin' today!


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K and KD been a drankin' today!



Started before 5 I'd say.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He been drankin already? Tomorrow is Monday.



For you know it, it'll be Sunday.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> For you know it, it'll be Sunday.



This ain't Sunday?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> For you know it, it'll be Sunday.



I think I'm gonna start a "Live from da Church" thread around 11'ish in the morning. Maybe have play by play reports.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 23, 2013)

Can't hurt.....


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think I'm gonna start a "Live from da Church" thread around 11'ish in the morning. Maybe have play by play reports.



I can't participate. I got banned from going...they said I caused a fight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> This ain't Sunday?



KyDawg said it was Monday.



T.P. said:


> I think I'm gonna start a "Live from da Church" thread around 11'ish in the morning. Maybe have play by play reports.



Hallelujah!!!


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

Alright I'm worried about dawg. He should of done been back with those tomatoes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Alright I'm worried about dawg. He should of done been back with those tomatoes.



Prolly went to Mehico!!


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Prolly went to Mehico!!



Could of I guess. He being a fellow Bigfoot hunter I hope he ain't meet the same fate as our last leader.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Biggest tomato patch I ever been in. Them menonites know how to grow them hydrophobic tomatoes.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

I had to pay the Amish mafia an excise tax on them maters.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

That Amish Mafia is a bad bunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Biggest tomato patch I cever been in. Them menonites know how to grow them hydrophobic tomatoes.



You outta see the hrydrophobic gators dem cajuns raise.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Hope yall took care of my boy Drew tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You outta see the hrydrophobic gators dem cajuns raise.



They probably come off the vine with hot sauce already on them.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

I've got some hydrophobic plants growing right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm still ponderin your question, but.....
> 
> Could it be a useless thread without rulez, or is it a useless thread with useless rulez, or maybe useful rulez for the useless thread........or perhaps, it isn't a useless thread afterall, with or without useless or useful rules.
> 
> I bet T.P. knows!





georgiabulldawg44 said:


> Or: What if this useless thread isn't so useless after all?





Jeff C. said:


> I bet KyDawg knows!!





KyDawg said:


> Hope yall took care of my boy Drew tonight.



He and I were doin some ponderin earlier!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

I tried raising some of dem maters that they advertise in certain magazines that have taters under the ground and maters on top. I ended up with vegetable soup.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've got some hydrophobic plants growing right now.



Be sure you give them thier shots.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Topaters?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He and I were doin some ponderin earlier!



Thanks for catching me up Jeff, sorry I was late. but we had to stop by Billy's and leave him some bail money for his Aunt/wife.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 23, 2013)

Today!!! They ain't quit sence thursday. Thats when they went onsale.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for catching me up Jeff, sorry I was late. but we had to stop by Billy's and leave him some bail money for his Aunt/wife.



Aunt/wife? When did he divorce his sister/cousin?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Today!!! They ain't quit sence thursday. Thats when they went onsale.



What are they getting for 28 of them?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for catching me up Jeff, sorry I was late. but we had to stop by Billy's and leave him some bail money for his Aunt/wife.



I figgered you thought it was Tuesday.



Buck killers Wife said:


> Today!!! They ain't quit sence thursday. Thats when they went onsale.



They got you too, huh? I didn't have any coupons.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered you thought it was Tuesday.
> 
> You mean it's not?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Aunt/wife? When did he divorce his sister/cousin?



After his brother/cousin got into that fight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > I figgered you thought it was Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Aunt/wife? When did he divorce his sister/cousin?



After she ran off with his Uncle/BIL


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > All I know it ain't wodens day!
> ...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

That ol' truck just went by again. Springs were bottomed out and tires were scrubbing the fenderwells. Bed had a tarp on it. Not 2 minutes behind it was that guy from wal mart on his new 10 speed bicycle. Something isn't right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I get for buying 10 of those Red River livestock/Beauty Parlor calendars from Billy. They were 2003 edition.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That ol' truck just went by again. Springs were bottomed out and tires were scrubbing the fenderwells. Bed had a tarp on it. Not 2 minutes behind it was that guy from wal mart on his 10 speed bicycle. Something isn't right.



I heard he bought all the sugar that IGA had last week.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't that a leap year?
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That ol' truck just went by again. Springs were bottomed out and tires were scrubbing the fenderwells. Bed had a tarp on it. Not 2 minutes behind it was that guy from wal mart on his new 10 speed bicycle. Something isn't right.



They probably meetin up with them that had that plastic on the winders and donut spare.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

Y'all ever noticed K and Buck killers Wife are never logged on at the same time........ I think they are the same person.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Think it was, leap year comes every three years and they add a day to October I think.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Y'all ever noticed K and Buck killers Wife are never logged on at the same time........ I think they are the same person.



Never thought about it but you are right. They cant sneak nuttin by you.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm gonna put 4 donuts on my car. Instead of going with the low pro pimpin 26's, I'm gonna be ridin skinny on 10's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Y'all watch out, Drew's back!! How'd that scrimmage go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm gonna put 4 donuts on my car. Instead of going with the low pro pimpin 26's, I'm gonna be ridin skinny on 10's.



   

Jack it up too!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Never thought about it but you are right. They cant sneak nuttin by you.



I pay attention, the CIA pays me well for it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm gonna put 4 donuts on my car. Instead of going with the low pro pimpin 26's, I'm gonna be ridin skinny on 10's.



Are you going to have a 26 for a spare?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Jack it up too!!



Hydraulics too!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

I heard that they banned Barbed wire in Effingham County last Wednesday.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are you going to have a 26 for a spare?



Yes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hydraulics too!



Jumpin n hoppin!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Evening Drew. Go Dawgs.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I heard that they banned Barbed wire in Effingham County last Wednesday.



They banned smooth wire back 6 years ago, said it was too slick.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

Evening Dawgs, Go Drew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I heard that they banned Barbed wire in Effingham County last Wednesday.



I thought they said you just couldn't have it neck high?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought they said you just couldn't have it neck high?



That wont keep the goats in the yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Theres ol kl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P., you come out ta the base-ment?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Jeff I have been working out pretty hard the last 4 days, think you might get in one of those big events?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That wont keep the goats in the yard.



It will if it's goat-neck high.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> T.P., you come out ta the base-ment?



Actually....no.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That wont keep the goats in the yard.



They will wind up in the walmart parkin' lot.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> They will wind up in the walmart parkin' lot.



Don't know about goats in the parking lot, but they sure got a lot of pigs inside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff I have been working out pretty hard the last 4 days, think you might get in one of those big events?



You been practicin flyin off the ropes?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Buck is Brasstown Ball still there?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You been practicin flyin off the ropes?



Not yet but I have been working on the fire Ball.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

Nope somebody poached him last winter.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nope somebody poached him last winter.



Bet it was somebody in that old Truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> They will wind up in the walmart parkin' lot.



And the islands.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Buck is Brasstown Ball still there?



Last time I checked. Why...what have you heard?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm thinking it was the guy on the bicycle. Never heard it to be illegal to hunt from a bike. And he had a qbeam duct taped to the handlebars.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Billy's Aunt used to have 4 of those Fainting Goats.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Last time I checked. Why...what have you heard?



I heard it was stolen and later recovered at a pawn shop in Florida.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 23, 2013)

You idgits think Woody's is a C.B radio or sumpin


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heard it was stolen and later recovered at a pawn shop in Florida.



Was Billy involved?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Last time I checked. Why...what have you heard?



T.P. said it had been Poached. I had a lot of ancestors up that way and aint heard from them lately.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> T.P. said it had been Poached. I had a lot of ancestors up that way and aint heard from them lately.



According to T.P. they might reside in Florida now.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> According to T.P. they might reside in Florida now.



My Grandfather got married on BrassTown Ball. True story.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My Grandfather got married on BrassTown Ball. True story.



As close as I am I haven't been there in ages.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> You idgits think Woody's is a C.B radio or sumpin



I like brownies, good buddy!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> As close as I am I haven't been there in ages.



Sounds like a good place for us useless ones to have a useless get together and wine tasting festival. Be a pretty long haul for km though.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like a good place for us useless ones to have a useless get together and wine tasting festival. Be a pretty long haul for km though.



I bet he'd make it if we threw in a bigfoot expedition after the wine tasting.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Wish old razorback would come on in and tell us some stories.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy's Aunt used to have 4 of those Fainting Goats.



My uncle had a herd of 20 fainting goats. A truck passin' by backfired and they all fainted. Looked like that episode of Swamp People with all the dead floatin' fish, except with goats.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

The Aunts's goats would faint ever time she looked at them.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The Aunts's goats would faint ever time she looked at them.



Hmmmm ...she must be a looker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Reckon buckfiddy got any change?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Hmmmm ...she must be a looker.



Billy thought she was. He would fight anybody that stared at her Left arm.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon buckfiddy got any change?



You think he would lets us hold a dollar Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You think he would lets us hold a dollar Jeff?



Least a nickel 95.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

BrassTown Ball Bash and wine tasting, that sound good, think we should do it. km can coordinate the entertainment, and Buckfiddy the BF hunting expidition.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm bout as useless as this thread, y'all keep it real!!


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You think he would lets us hold a dollar Jeff?





Jeff C. said:


> Least a nickel 95.



I might, but if I don't get paid back I'll have to change my screen name. That sounds like a lot of trouble.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 24, 2013)

I been wanting to post in here wit ya'll, but I just neva have anythang useless to say. Thought I better let ya'll know cents this is da last page an all


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I been wanting to post in here wit ya'll, but I just neva have anythang useless to say. Thought I better let ya'll know cents this is da last page an all



This is just the beginning! 

 Oooooops, it ain't 5:00 yet!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> This is just the beginning!
> 
> Oooooops, it ain't 5:00 yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


>


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

KD got the wrong printer cartridge. Just drove 60 miles on his bicycle.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD got the wrong printer cartridge. Just drove 60 miles on his bicycle.



Up hill both ways.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

My bucket's got a hole in it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Heard that Billy wrote the fish market a bad check.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heard that Billy wrote the fish market a bad check.



Serves them right, they sold him bad fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Serves them right, they sold him bad fish.



They smelled bad too!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Billy said he tried to smoke 'em, and nothing happened.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

The fish were good two weeks ago though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

6 or7 of those cousins of his ended up in the emergency room after the fish fry.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Billy tried to buy some goats from me with a credit card one time. Said he didn't have any cash on him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Like he ever had a credit card, wonder where he stole it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Like he ever had a credit card, wonder where he stole it.



That's what I was thinkin. Probably stole it from somebody at Wal Mart while he was there admiring all the new Huffy 10 speeds.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Billy only smokes left-handed cigarettes since he lost his right arm.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

He tried to get change for one of those $10000 bills that had a picture  of "no thumbs" on the front and vote Basham for dog catcher on the back.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 24, 2013)

Think I'm gonna move to Alaska. Become a mountain man.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

I noticed Buck killers Wife is on here...and K is not.......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Think I'm gonna move to Alaska. Become a mountain man.



Been watching reality TV again aint you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Old Laneybird nosing around too I see.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been watching reality TV again aint you.



Yeah...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Had a hail storm come thru last night, Billy's sister made the news.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Had a hail storm come thru last night, Billy's sister made the news.



What was she doing selling ices down by the feed store.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Had a hail storm come thru last night, Billy's sister made the news.



I saw her, but I thought she was his cousin?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Laneybirds trying to figger out how we know Billy and his aunt.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I saw her, but I thought she was his cousin?



She is


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What was she doing selling ices down by the feed store.



Naw, she was telling about how bad it was and how she had to run and check on her mama. She was pretty shook up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Laneybirds trying to figger out how we know Billy and his aunt.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Naw, she was telling about how bad it was and how she had to run and check on her mama. She was pretty shook up.



Thin I saw something on TV bout that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

I think Billy has a new girlfriend. That old truck just went out the road and I did not recognize the woman riding in the back.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

That ol' truck just came by again with its right rear tire blown out. Rim was sparkin up the road pretty bad, weren't slowing down though.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

LoL..


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That ol' truck just came by again with its right rear tire blown out. Rim was sparkin up the road pretty bad, weren't slowing down though.



Was that old girl still in the back?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

She was standing up leaning over the cab throwin' bottles at signs when they went by. Dang near hit me with a Strohs tall boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy only smokes left-handed cigarettes since he lost his right arm.



 

He switches up ery now and then, and wings it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She was standing up leaning over the cab throwin' bottles at signs when they went by. Dang near hit me with a Strohs tall boy.



Never knew Billy to buy Strohs, she must have money.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

That wind is blowin from somewhere.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Never knew Billy to buy Strohs, she must have money.



Yeah, heard her stepdad was head custodian over at the elementary school in Woodville.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That wind is blowin from somewhere.



Sorry 'bout that Jeff C.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That wind is blowin from somewhere.



We had hail here today, it was bad, it almost destroyed the tires lining my driveway. Gonna turn it in on insurance, dont know if it will do any good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sorry 'bout that Jeff C.



You hear that thunder last night


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You hear that thunder last night



It was hitting so close here today that we heard the thunder before we saw the lightning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It was hitting so close here today that we heard the thunder before we saw the lightning.



We see the thunder round here reglar like.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You hear that thunder last night



I don't hear nuffin at night.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We see the thunder round here reglar like.



Girl up at the Waffle House everybody calls Thunder. Sounds just like thunder when she walks. Scares my chirren.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Did you see anything?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I don't hear nuffin at night.



I keep one eye and ear half open. Switch ery now and then.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a good pig feet and prime rib recipe.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

My sister just called and said Billy was gonna be a dad again. Seen him down at the bar passin out cigars.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

That will one more draw on the County.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

That ol' truck just came by again, had 4 bran-new quenny six's on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Wonder why he came by here the other trying to trade for that old milk cow. Offered me two stop signs and an old window unit AC for her.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah he can afford tires but not milk. I think I will turn him in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm startin to wonder if he ain't done got off his meds.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm startin to wonder if he ain't done got off his meds.



Or on somebody else's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Or on somebody else's.



I'm savin mine so I don't run out.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Noticed Drew didn't make it tonight, hope he aint out rabbit hunting with Ray Goff.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm startin to wonder if he ain't done got off his meds.



Nope, I'm still on 'em.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh...you talkin about Billy..


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Billy always got some top shelf stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nope, I'm still on 'em.



I skip'em ery now and then to make sure they workin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

I believe then gnats carried that wind in here.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

They wrote a song about Billy called "I'll never smoke weed with Billy again".


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

I thought it was "My baby is a moonshiner but I love her still"


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I skip'em ery now and then to make sure they workin.



I don't chance it, I remember the last time I skipped my meds. Wound up in Tuscaloosa, Alabama with a girl and 45 chickens in a '76 Winnabago motorhome.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

I skipped mine tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't believe dollar and a half ain't here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

I skipped my Med tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

I skipped my Med again.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Cant remember if I took my Meds tonight. I think I did.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Took mine twice just to be sure.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Or did I think about taking them twice?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Where's ol' six quarters?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Can't believe dollar and a half ain't here.



He is gonna have to reestablish this thread pretty soon. Did I say if I took my Meds or not?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 24, 2013)

Well


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 24, 2013)

This one is done.


----------

